# Are you looking for Ranchu goldfish?



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Please PM me if you are looking for Ranchu goldfish in black, chocolate, white, red, calico or white/red. I came into contact with a wonderful breeder who prices her ranchus well and has great customer service. Just thought I'd put this here in case anyone is looking and didn't check the classifieds section!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLj0l-kXLME&feature=plcp

Here's an example of the ranchu


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I might take you up on that offer. I love ranchu, but I'd want a well-bred one to avoid a lot of the problems they come with. I would love to have a black ranchu, and hers look great. I need to sort out my finances and make sure my goldfish tank is ready for another fish. I'm kinda excited about this.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah email the seller at [email protected] and let the seller know Niki referred you  She has various colors and sizes.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you very much! I will be emailing this breeder in the next month! By any chance, do you know exactly where she is located? I'm on the east coast, too.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe NY or NJ  

She may reserve colors or something for you if you are able to email her sooner and put down some sort of deposit. I only mention this because her fish go FAST. Otherwise a new batch will be ready in 5 -7 weeks.


----------

